# Problema de una Notebook



## nicolas89 (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola Colegas 

les pregunto si algien sabe , porque hace unos años ( masomenos 2 años ) se me quemo el cargador ORIGINAL de la notbook.
Despues compre un cargador barato " 250 pesos Argentinos " ( alternativo) ya que los cargadores ORIGINALES cuestan alrededor de 800 pesos Argentinos.. 

bueno despues de unos meses dejo de andar la notbook..osea cuando quiero cargar la bateria no la carga .. prende el LED que indica que esta cargando pero al segundo se apaga y vuelve a preder el LED y asi sucesivamente.. LO CUAL ES QUE NO CARGA NUNCA ... ESTA HACIENDO FALSO CONTACTO ADENTRO DE LA NOTEBOOK..
con o sin bateria .. no hay caso   
la lleve a reparar a la notbook a 3 lugares...
y me dijeron que no tiene arreglo , eso me dijeron en 2 lugares
y en 1 lugar me dijeron qe no esta el repuesto en argentina...

despues le pregunto a mi padre que prodia ser..
y me dijo que la tirara a la basura  
y no quiero porque es muy buena notebook 

¿ ALGIEN SABE QUÈ PROBLEMA LE PUEDE ESTAR PASANDO ?    

-------
el cargador no es.. ya lo testie y entrega 19v esta bien..

el jack de la notebook esta bien .. no parece flojo .. 
lo unico que me queda es abrir y revisar o no se ... es muy delicado desarmarla ... porque anda todo perfecto , solo que no funciona para cargar la bateria o usarla sin bateria..

INFORMACION DE MI NOTEBOOK

MODELO : ACER
MARCA : ASPIRE 5535z


----------



## sentey2000 (Ene 16, 2013)

holas revisaste la bateria sino se daño o conector este roto ?a ver trata  quitar  la bateria en funcionamiento osea prendida  espera 2 minutos y volve a colocar la bateria .


----------



## vistroni (Ene 16, 2013)

prueba con otra batería.


----------



## nicolas89 (Ene 16, 2013)

vistroni dijo:


> prueba con otra batería.


El problema no es de la bateria , el problema proviene de la placa madre , gracias por tu opiñon
Saludos!





sentey2000 dijo:


> holas revisaste la bateria sino se daño o conector este roto ?a ver trata  quitar  la bateria en funcionamiento osea prendida  espera 2 minutos y volve a colocar la bateria .



El problema es de la placa madre de la notebook , no la bateria .. si le quito lo batería se apaga la notebook ... no funciona como debe ser,  osea hace falso contacto no se que hacer si tirarla o guardarla y sacarle lo que sirva ... .
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola 
@nicolas89  si quieres la puedes desmontar y comprobar tensiones, pero por ahí no va a venir.
Cuando le das al botón de power ¿Hace algún tipo de amago?

Por lo que dices, en cuanto se agote la batería, ya no la encenderás mas. Otra cosa importante es comprobar el pulsador de power, a veces, del desgaste, parece que funcionen al pulsarlos, pero los contactos estan muertos. Prueba el pulsador de power.

Saludos.


----------



## morta (Ene 16, 2013)

Comprobaste que el enchufe no este haciendo falso contacto o el adaptador del cargador?, antes de desarmar la notebook descarta lo mas trivial.


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Comprobaste que el enchufe no este haciendo falso contacto o el adaptador del cargador?, antes de desarmar la notebook descarta lo mas trivial.



Si, nos lo comentó en el primer post. Falso contacto en el conector no parece porque el led de batería muestra algo de actividad, o sea, que llega corriente a placa.
No creo que se trate de algo que provenga directamente del cargador, puede que se le haya ido alguna de las alimentaciones internas.  ...Es un poquito complicado si no se examina la placa, y aún así hay veces que no sacas las averías.

Saludos.


----------



## cesaraugustop (Ene 16, 2013)

Te sugiero que revises bien la batería, hace unos días tuve un problema parecido con un portátil DELL y resulto que la falla era la batería que ya había completado su ciclo de vida útil , y si compruebas que la batería no es la falla es en los circuitos internos de alimentación, ya te tocara destapar el pc y te recomiendo revisar detalladamente las soldaduras en los terminales de entrada del adaptador de entrada que suministra los 19 VDC y las soldaduras de los componentes asociados.


----------



## frapers (Ene 16, 2013)

nicolas89 dijo:


> El problema es de la placa madre de la notebook , no la bateria .. si le quito lo batería se apaga la notebook ... no funciona como debe ser,  osea hace falso contacto no se que hacer si tirarla o guardarla y sacarle lo que sirva ... .
> Saludos!


 
¿Probaste el cargador con alguna otra carga?, alguna lampara dicroica de 24V 50W o algo parecido . Posiblemente en vacío mantenga el voltaje pero con carga se caiga, me a pasado con cargadores de notebook y playstation 2 slim
Saludos


----------



## vistroni (Ene 16, 2013)

nicolas89 dijo:


> El problema no es de la bateria , el problema proviene de la placa madre , gracias por tu opiñon



De nada, pero insisto, prueba con otra batería.
Nada se pierde. Trata de conseguir una aunque sea prestada y ya verás.
Saludos.


----------



## morta (Ene 17, 2013)

Nicolas89 por que estas tan seguro que el problema es de la placa madre de la notebook?, tene en cuenta que si no nos explicas claramente lo que ya hiciste para descartar fallas, no te vamos a poder dar una mano con claridad.
En los 3 lugares que te diagnosticaron la falla, la desarmaron? te dijeron espcificamente que fallaba o directamente te proponían cambiar la mother de la notebook?


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 17, 2013)

Bueno recuerdo que algunos cargadores cuando se dañan la memoria interna que lo identifica ante el laptop hace lo que dices, tu cargador tiene 3 hilos??? algunos llevan 2 mallas y un hilo central, si se daña el de los datos de identificacion pasa eso, chauuuuu

mira aca, lei por ahi que la opcion de identificacion se puede deshabilitar no sera eso??? solo tiro ideas nada mas

http://www.laptop-junction.com/toast/content/inside-dell-ac-power-adapter-mystery-revealed


----------



## nocta (Ene 18, 2013)

Si el problema es la batería, entonces sacándola, debería funcionar todo bien, no entiendo para qué pedir y/o conseguir otra.
Si ves que movés el cargador y se apaga, entonces probablemente la falla esté en el jack.


----------



## nicolas89 (Ene 20, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Nicolas89 por que estas tan seguro que el problema es de la placa madre de la notebook?, tene en cuenta que si no nos explicas claramente lo que ya hiciste para descartar fallas, no te vamos a poder dar una mano con claridad.
> En los 3 lugares que te diagnosticaron la falla, la desarmaron? te dijeron espcificamente que fallaba o directamente te proponían cambiar la mother de la notebook?



mota , por que el cargador no es .. al momento de no cargar .. la notbook andaba perfecto no tenia fallos , el unico fallo es que no carga .. ni con la bateria y no anda sin bateria ... 
yo no la desarme ... y los lugares que me diagnosticaron no se si la desarmaron ... yo creo 

que en los lugares qe la lleve me dijo ... que puede ser la bateria ... ? osea es obvio qe sin o con bateria la notebook tendria que funcionar .. o no ? no sabe nada ese  ... 

el otro me dijo algo sobre la memoria ram que este dañada ? .. no creo yo algo se de pcs no mucho pero se algo ... sin memoria ram ... las pcs no inician .. y mi notebook si iniciaba ...
o tambien me dijo que puede ser el prosesador de video ? 
yo no sabia que existian prosesadores de videos ?   ... 
si se sobre placas de videos ... 

uno me dijo que no se consigen los respuesto en argentina ... por que ?
por que me olvide aclarar que mi notebook es de EUROPA , ESPAÑA ...  

a todo esto voy que no saben una mier*** no especifican la falla principal " por decirlo de esta manera " ..  que no te digan que " puede ser esto o esto .. etc " 

y no no me dijeron que tenia que cambiar la placa madre ... 

en unos dias la llevare a otro lado ... una amiga de mi mama dice que es caro ... pero te dicen la falla ... 

saludos ! 
gracias por responder





nocta dijo:


> Si el problema es la batería, entonces sacándola, debería funcionar todo bien, no entiendo para qué pedir y/o conseguir otra.
> Si ves que movés el cargador y se apaga, entonces probablemente la falla esté en el jack.



nocta , ya probe sin bateria o con bateria ... la diferencia en sin o con bateria es que

sin bateria directamente no prende .. no hace nada ... 
con bateria . es como que hace el intento de cargar ... pero no carga bien ... y si prende .. pero al segundo se apaga ... por que la bateria no tiene nada de carga ... y en el jack lo mire por fuera y intente moverlo ... y no parece suelto ... 

( no quiero desarmarla por que deve ser muy complicado armarla despues )  

Saludos


----------



## enbudle (Ene 21, 2013)

yo tengo un acer aspire one aoa 150, me sucedia lo mismo, por suerte tenia otro cargador para probar y eso era, luego abri mi cargador y lo limpie(no se para que por que es sellado) y funciono de nuevo aunque demora mucho cargando ahora, supongo que el diodo de rectificacion se va cruzando con el tiempo dandole mucha carga a el resto de el sistema, o quizas el electrolitico, pero en todo caso estoy 90% seguro que es el cargador


----------



## analogico (Ene 21, 2013)

> o tambien me dijo que puede ser el prosesador de video ?
> yo no sabia que existian prosesadores de videos ? ...
> si se sobre placas de videos ...


el procesador de video se llama gpu del inglés graphics processing unit 
cuando falla no hay video

la falla se resuelve probando piezas 
placa,bateria , cargador
una de esas esta mala

las placas 
son desechables 
la reparacion puede costar mas 
que comprar otra compu nueva

prueba con un cargador original
los alternativos no son muy buenos

si no consigues original  de la misma marca, puedes usar original  de otra marca siempre que sea  del mismo voltage y tenga el mismo enchufe
e encontrado a varios notebook que no cargan  despues de usar un alternativo

y el cargador tienes que testearlo con carga
y un osciloscopio


----------



## tecnofurnas (Ene 21, 2013)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro pero gracias a dios con una experiencia bastante grande en notebooks, la falla que mencionas y por lo que lei mas arriba es producida de la siguiente manera: los notebooks acer trabajan con un voltaje primario que alimenta directo el equipo y otro que trabaja de manera independiente para la carga de la bateria, tu mencionas un dato clave, que es que tiene que estar la bateria INSTALADA, (con o sin carga) para el equipo funcionar verdad? es por eso que no tengo duda, entonces mi amigo lo que tu tienes es un corto en algun componente smd de aquel circuito, y si no tienes alguien con experiencia en esos tipos de circuitos que te pueda ayudar te recomiendo que te acostumbres a usarlo asi.  Repito, yo estoy dando mi diagnostico pensando en que:  la bateria Tampoco carga en otro notebook del mismo modelo, el led indicador queda parpadeando durante el funcionamiento del notebook, y cuando el note esta apagado el parpadea pero no carga nada de nada.  Espero haberte ayudado con mi informacion, que tengas suerte con tu note!!!


----------



## tiago (Ene 22, 2013)

tecnofurnas dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo en el foro pero gracias a dios con una experiencia bastante grande en notebooks, la falla que mencionas y por lo que lei mas arriba es producida de la siguiente manera: los notebooks acer trabajan con un voltaje primario que alimenta directo el equipo y otro que trabaja de manera independiente para la carga de la bateria, tu mencionas un dato clave, que es que tiene que estar la bateria INSTALADA, (con o sin carga) para el equipo funcionar verdad? es por eso que no tengo duda, entonces mi amigo lo que tu tienes es un corto en algun componente smd de aquel circuito, y si no tienes alguien con experiencia en esos tipos de circuitos que te pueda ayudar te recomiendo que te acostumbres a usarlo asi.  Repito, yo estoy dando mi diagnostico pensando en que:  la bateria Tampoco carga en otro notebook del mismo modelo, el led indicador queda parpadeando durante el funcionamiento del notebook, y cuando el note esta apagado el parpadea pero no carga nada de nada.  Espero haberte ayudado con mi informacion, que tengas suerte con tu note!!!



¿Porque el hecho de que tenga que estar la batería instalada, te hace sospechar de un corto en la placa?.
Puede que sea un corto en diodo, condensador etc ...  Pero porque lo de la batería te dá la pista?.




tecnofurnas dijo:


> los notebooks acer trabajan con un voltaje primario que alimenta directo el equipo y otro que trabaja de manera independiente para la carga de la bateria,



Los Acer y todos los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 22, 2013)

nicolas89 dijo:


> prende el LED que indica que esta cargando pero al segundo se apaga y vuelve a preder el LED y asi sucesivamente.. LO CUAL ES QUE NO CARGA NUNCA ...



Aparte de que es MUY probable que sea la batería, el cargador no funciona correctamente.

A mi me pasó lo mismo, que el LED del cargador bajaba la intensidad cada vez que prendía el LED de carga de la notebook, yo sabía que la batería estaba agotadísima, pero lo del cargador no tenía idea.

Lo que hice, fue desarmar el cargador (19V 6A, una bestia), y medir el voltaje. En mi caso el voltaje de 19V, caía a unos 10V creo, o algo así. Pregunté acá en el foro (no recuerdo dónde), y me dijeron que era el transformador del cargador, aunque pensé que era el MOSFET.

No pude resolver mi problema, porque la batería me salía como $500 pesos ARG, y las pilas internas de la batería me salía igual, así que la usé con un injerto que hice, hasta que murió la gráfica... 

Comprobá eso, y decime....

PD: Algunas notebook no encienden sin la batería, ya que ésta tiene un circuito la cual la PC identifica qué voltaje y amperaje, así como el tiempo estimado de carga, que si no se encuentra, no enciende.


----------



## tecnofurnas (Ene 22, 2013)

les voy a explicar en "portuñol" ya? en los acer,cuando la luz queda piscando (parpadeando)de color amarillo indica que la bateria sencillamente no esta cargando, ahora: porque una bateria deja de cargar,simplemente por 2 motivos principales, el primero es el FIN DE SU VIDA UTIL, y el segundo es EL CIRCUITO DE CARGA no esta en funcionamiento, yo fui claro cuando indique que yo imaginaba que el ja testou a bateria verdad? entonces si la bateria le cargó en otro notebook das mesmas caracteristicas mas en el de él no carga es claramente la 2a opcion, ahora, alguien me pregunto porque la instalacion de la bateria me daba una pista, esta es mi respuesta, la definicion de Bateria es un Conjunto de acumuladores de carga electrica, en algo parecido a las funciones de los capacitores o condensadores, por lo tanto cuando la bateria no esta instalada el circuito da placa mae esta em curto, na hora de colocar la bateria el circuito se cierra y OMITE el corto mencionado, es como decir que la corriente busca otro camino, y sin temor a equivocarme les quiero preguntar lo siguiente, alguno de ustedes consigio usar un ACER con un cargador alternativo por mas de 1 año???? los estragos causados por este tipo de cargadores son evidentes, y mas ainda cuando son maquinas da ACER.  Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 22, 2013)

tecnofurnas dijo:


> la definicion de Bateria es un Conjunto de acumuladores de carga electrica, en algo parecido a las funciones de los capacitores o condensadores


Bien...


tecnofurnas dijo:


> , por lo tanto cuando la bateria no esta instalada *el circuito da placa mae esta em curto*, na hora de colocar la bateria el circuito se cierra y OMITE el corto mencionado




¿Y cómo llegás a la conclusión de que está en corto?... 

Osea, que cuando conectas el cargador del celular al tomacorriente, sin enchufar el celular, el cargador, ¿está en corto? 

¿A dónde aprendiste eso?....


tecnofurnas dijo:


> , es como decir *que la corriente busca otro camino*, y sin temor a equivocarme les quiero preguntar lo siguiente, alguno de ustedes consigio usar un ACER con un cargador alternativo por mas de 1 año???? los estragos causados por este tipo de cargadores son evidentes, y mas ainda cuando son maquinas da ACER.  Gracias




Si me decís que son como 25000V, te puedo creer que busca dónde descargar, pero ¿¿¿19V???....

Otra cosa, ¿en dónde dice que probó la batería en otra notebook de la misma características...?...  ... O no lo veo, o vos deducís todo con la bola de cristal...


----------



## tiago (Ene 22, 2013)

tecnofurnas dijo:


> les voy a explicar en "portuñol" ya? en los acer,cuando la luz queda piscando (parpadeando)de color amarillo indica que la bateria sencillamente no esta cargando, ahora: porque una bateria deja de cargar,simplemente por 2 motivos principales, el primero es el FIN DE SU VIDA UTIL, y el segundo es EL CIRCUITO DE CARGA no esta en funcionamiento, yo fui claro cuando indique que yo imaginaba que el ja testou a bateria verdad? entonces si la bateria le cargó en otro notebook das mesmas caracteristicas mas en el de él no carga es claramente la 2a opcion, ahora, alguien me pregunto porque la instalacion de la bateria me daba una pista, esta es mi respuesta, la definicion de Bateria es un Conjunto de acumuladores de carga electrica, en algo parecido a las funciones de los capacitores o condensadores, por lo tanto cuando la bateria no esta instalada el circuito da placa mae esta em curto, na hora de colocar la bateria el circuito se cierra y OMITE el corto mencionado, es como decir que la corriente busca otro camino, y sin temor a equivocarme les quiero preguntar lo siguiente, alguno de ustedes consigio usar un ACER con un cargador alternativo por mas de 1 año???? los estragos causados por este tipo de cargadores son evidentes, y mas ainda cuando son maquinas da ACER.  Gracias



A ver @tecnofurnas .

El que preguntó lo de la pista de la batería fuí yo.



> la definicion de Bateria es un Conjunto de acumuladores de carga   electrica, en algo parecido a las funciones de los capacitores o   condensadores, por lo tanto cuando la bateria no esta instalada el   circuito da placa mae esta em curto, na hora de colocar la bateria el   circuito se cierra y OMITE el corto


                                                                                                                                                       No es cierto.



> es como decir que la corriente busca otro camino.


                                                                                                                                                   Puede  que la corriente busque caminos alternativos en algún caso, como vimos  en Terminator.
Pero en el caso que nos ocupa no tiene sentido.



> alguno de ustedes consigio usar un ACER con un cargador  alternativo por mas de 1 año????


 
En casa de mi hermana hay un  par de Acer funcionando con cargadores compatibles mas de 4 años, y  están las 24 horas del dia conectados. Por cierto, cuando están  funcionando en casa, se les quita la batería para no fatigarla y están  funcionando sin ella. Y la placa no ha estado nunca en corto.

Ahora vamos a ver cómo podemos ayudar a @nicolas89 

Saludos.


----------



## tecnofurnas (Ene 22, 2013)

hola de nuevo, pero lo que yo no tengo claro es si nuestro amigo ya testo la bateria en otro note!!!  con respecto a la asociacion de la bateria con un capacitor me refiero apenas al concepto de acumulacion de tension,nada mas, lo que alguien comento respecto a los acer de 4 años de funcionamiento me parece la excepcion que modifica o amplia una regla ya que en 12 años nunca supe de algo asi!!!



hola amigo djt3, como dije en mi primer post me refiero apenas al circuito que carga la bateria, nunca vi un telefono funcionar solo con el cargador enchufado y sin bateria, (asi mas o menos entendi tu comentario), muchas gracias y que estes bien


----------



## analogico (Ene 22, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> En casa de mi hermana hay un  par de Acer funcionando con cargadores compatibles mas de 4 años, y  están las 24 horas del dia conectados. Por cierto, cuando están  funcionando en casa, se les quita la batería para no fatigarla y están  funcionando sin ella. Y la placa no ha estado nunca en corto.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


  los cargadores alternativos  son alternativos 
nada te garantiza  la calidad
puede salir bueno o malo
el fabricante los hace a su gusto

si te funcionan es  solo suerte

no solo son 19V  son  fuentes conmutadas 

algunos alternativos ni siquiera le ponen todos los filtros
y son mucho mas livianos que los originales
imagina cuantas piezas se ahorran


----------



## nicolas89 (Ene 23, 2013)

tecnofurnas dijo:


> tu mencionas un dato clave, que es que tiene que estar la bateria INSTALADA, (con o sin carga) para el equipo funcionar verdad? es por eso que no tengo duda, entonces mi amigo lo que tu tienes es un corto en algun componente smd de aquel circuito, y si no tienes alguien con experiencia en esos tipos de circuitos que te pueda ayudar te recomiendo que te acostumbres a usarlo asi.  Repito, yo estoy dando mi diagnostico pensando en que:  la bateria Tampoco carga en otro notebook del mismo modelo, el led indicador queda parpadeando durante el funcionamiento del notebook, y cuando el note esta apagado el parpadea pero no carga nada de nada.  Espero haberte ayudado con mi informacion, que tengas suerte con tu note!!!



Hola tecnofurnas, bueno  la bateria tiene qe estar si o si instalada... parece que la bateria + el cargador ayuda a prender la notebook .. pero al segudo se apaga...  si el equipo funciona perfecto no se nota fallas .. mas de la que estoy hablando .
otra cosa creo aver leido mas arriba , cuando se conecta el cargador a la notebook se apaga el LED del cargador y de la notebook (el cargador va como mas rapido )

en 4 meses de uso se me quemo el disco duro(256 gb) de la notebook( el que trae de fabrica )
(con el cargador alternativo) despues me dieron el mismo cargador alternativo ( tenia garantia ) ..  y antes de todo esto se quemo el cargador ORIGINAL pero se quemo TODO !!! hasta el LED ... 
-cargador ORIGINAL
-despues el disco duro... 
-y de nuevo un cargador alternativo ... 
(haora tengo el mismo cargador alternativo) 
No abra sido conicidencia ? de estar como "avisando o tratando "  de no quemarse o aver un corto adentro de la placa madre ? 

Gracias por responder !!
saludos ! 







DJ T3 dijo:


> Aparte de que es MUY probable que sea la batería, el cargador no funciona correctamente.
> 
> A mi me pasó lo mismo, que el LED del cargador bajaba la intensidad cada vez que prendía el LED de carga de la notebook, yo sabía que la batería estaba agotadísima, pero lo del cargador no tenía idea.
> 
> ...



Hola DJ T3 ,  no creo que sea la BATERIA .. por que sin la bateria debe funcionar la notebook..  y el cargador es nuevo... unos meses de usos masomenos 6 meses .. 

si lo mismo ... lo del led del cargador y el led de la notebook ...





tecnofurnas dijo:


> hola de nuevo, pero lo que yo no tengo claro es si nuestro amigo ya testo la bateria en otro note!!!



No la testie la bateria en otra notebook... no tengo en donde probarla ... la bateria duraba 20 minutos ...





analogico dijo:


> los cargadores alternativos  son alternativos
> nada te garantiza  la calidad
> puede salir bueno o malo
> el fabricante los hace a su gusto
> ...



el cargador alternativo que tengo tiene 
USB ( NO SE PARA QUE VAS A QUERER USB ? ) 
TIENE PARA CONECTARLO EN EL auto ( coche ) osea de 12v de la bateria del auto (coche)  se transforma a  14 , 15 , 16 , 17 ,18 y 19 ... ¿ conversor de voltaje ?  

tiene regulador de voltaje ...
de 14 , 15 , 16 , 17 ,18 y 19 .. mi notebook funciona a 19 volt 
y de ampereaje ni idea 
y el cargador deve tener un amperaje de 10 o deve andar por hay ..
muy bueno ...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 24, 2013)

nicolas89 saludos, amigo lo primero que tienes que probar es la bateria, marcala y busca la forma que te la prueben en un centro de servicio no debe ser caro o atravez de un amigo que conosca en el local, la otra prueba es la del cargador para salir de dudas.
Cuando tengas la seguridad de estas dos partes comenta por si es la motherboard hay si te podremos ayudar con la seguridad de que ese es el daño.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola gente!!! casualmente me encuentro con este problema con una PC del laburo... repasemos los sintomas...






Llego al trabajo para realizar un trabajo que estaba pidiendo la gerencia muy apresuradamente...
Mientras tomamos mate con los compañeros, mi supervisor nos empieza a tirar la indirecta de que comencemos a trabajar... una de las muchas señales fue que el encendió la nootebook con la cual me suelo conectar a los PLC...
Me comenta que anda baja de batería, ya que no encendía...
No sospecho nada malo, ya que es normal que esa PC se reinicie una o dos veces antes de encender completamente, es como si tiene que calentar para que funcione.
Cuando decido encender la PC (ya que tarda como 20 minutos en dejar ok el escritorio) veo que no enciende... miro el cargador y estaba enchufado <<¿será el enchufe y por eso no carga?>> Un colega me dice lo obvio -: prueba en otro enchufe-
Sin dudarlo, me dirijo a otro a otro enchufe del taller y la conecto, como es esperado, enciende la luz verde de "cargando".
Preciono el encendido, se prenden las tres luces (disco, bateria y otro que nunca me fije) y al segundo se apaga TODO
¬_¬ ....

naaa, se jodió el cargador... saco el tester y mido... para mi sorpresa, 18.7v... perfecto ¬_¬ ...

Ya comencé a pensar que era la batería, pero ¿No debería funcionar sin batería?... pues parece que sin batería la PC NO ARRANCA!!! es simple, si no tiene bateria colocada, no arranca...

Ok, la que tengo es una PC dedicada a PLC Siemens, se las conoce como PG de campo... no tengo otra PC para probar ni otra batería (tardaría meses en llegar una nueva).

Vengo, reviso el foro y me encuentro con este post, lo leo determinadamente... 
Estoy muerto u_u

Ok, entonces PLAN B.... cargar la batería por afuera a ver que pasa...
Por suerte tengo una fuente regulabre, le conecto así nomas en + con + y - con -, si la batería decía 11.1v, la fuente la puse a 12v (un Volt mas que la tensión nominal de la batería).
La dejé así unos minutos, voy a probar y 
ARRANCA...

Pero antes de iniciar el escritorio se apaga...

Conclusión:
No esta cargando la PG, y sin batería NO funciona...

Plan de acción: Dejar cargar la baría 1 hora.... y no olvidarse de desconectarla 



Un detalle que me olvidé de contar, es que la fuente regulable tiene display de corriente, cuando la coloqué en 12V, el dislplay de corriente marca 6A, y baja a 0 al cabo de un segundo, luego vuelve a 5A, y a 0A otra vez... como que tiene ciclos de carga de un segundo... al rato les digo si rebentó o la pude cargar exitosamente...



Otro detalle que me olvidé de contar 
La batería tiene 5 bornes, -, T, D, C y +...
Cuando coloco la batería y la PC esta conectada, pude medir los bornes y tenia, con respecto a "-":
T: 3.3V
D: 3.3V
C: 3.3V
+: 9.8V

Así que asumo que no carga la batería...

La batería es una Samsung SP202B, de 6600mAh 11.1V



Al cabo de 30 minutos (mas o menos), ahora el display de corriente varía entre 1A y 3A .... supongo que cuando se quede fijo tendré que desconectarla... y probar...


----------



## Nepper (Nov 30, 2014)

Fe de erratas:
Donde dice " varía entre 1A y 3A" en realidad debe decir "varía entre 0A y 3A"...
--------

Al cabo de 1 hora, varía entre 0A y 2A, siempre manteniendo ciclos de 1 segundo...
Cabe destacar que es una "Smart battery" o una batería inteligente.

Esta clase de baterías autodiagnostica con un procesador integrado en la misma batería e informa al harware y software del SO y BIOS el estado de la misma.
Supongo que tambien controla la carga de la batería independientemente si está conectada o no a una PC, esto sería lógico ya que elimina el harware de control en la PC... sería un problema menos para la PC.

Seguiré informando...



Bueno, este es un tema mas de baterías que del problema de la PC, pero lo comento...
Despues de una hora, a 12V (siendo la nominal de la batería 11.1V) la PC arroja 30% de carga.
Y si,

Pude encender la PC y cargó el escritorio sin problemas!!!

Ahora es tema de cargar la batería, si veo como arreglar el problema en la PC lo posteo... por ahora tendré que cargarla por afuera... 



Otro detalle mas gente....
cuando le quise mandar 13V a la fuente para que cargue más rápido, este me cortó la corriente... no te carga... Solo te deja cargar hasta 12V justo, por arriba de los 12v la batería corta automaticamente el suministro...


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 30, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> ...
> Ya comencé a pensar que era la batería, pero ¿No debería funcionar sin batería?... pues parece que sin batería la PC NO ARRANCA!!! es simple, si no tiene bateria colocada, no arranca...



Puede pasar, cuando compre una notebook hace unos años me pasaba lo mismo, con batería y adaptador AC: funciona, con batería sin adaptador AC: funciona, sin batería y con adaptador AC: NO funciona.
Por suerte la pude cambiar.



Nepper dijo:


> Un detalle que me olvidé de contar, es que la fuente regulable tiene display de corriente, cuando la coloqué en 12V, el dislplay de corriente marca 6A, y baja a 0 al cabo de un segundo, luego vuelve a 5A, y a 0A otra vez... como que tiene ciclos de carga de un segundo... al rato les digo si rebentó o la pude cargar exitosamente...


 


Nepper dijo:


> Al cabo de 30 minutos (mas o menos), ahora el display de corriente varía entre 1A y 3A .... supongo que cuando se quede fijo tendré que desconectarla... y probar...



Eso puede pasar cuando la batería esta MUY descargada. Las celdas de litio cuando se descargan a menos de 2.7 .. 2.8V entran en peligro de destrucción. 
El cargador cuando ve que la tensión de celda es menor a eso inician con "trickle charge" un carga lenta (a 1/10 la corriente de carga normal, o menos, depende del sistema) que continua hasta que la batería sube a más de 2.8V, y a partir de ahí comienza la carga rápida.

Hablé de celda y no de batería porque la de la compu es un pack que combina celdas en serie y en paralelo.



> Esta clase de baterías autodiagnostica con un procesador integrado en la  misma batería e informa al harware y software del SO y BIOS el estado  de la misma.
> Supongo que tambien controla la carga de la batería independientemente  si está conectada o no a una PC, esto sería lógico ya que elimina el  harware de control en la PC... sería un problema menos para la PC.



Sí, la mayoría usa SMbus que es un derivado del bus I2C.

En fin, puede ser que haya estado en trickle charge y ahora funcione todo bien, puede ser que se dañó alguna celda por descarga profunda, si reinicia puede que no sea la batería sino que hay alguno componente de la notebook que pide una corriente en exceso y salte algun fusible reseteable u otra protección, puede ser que está calentando y salta la protección por temperatura de la batería...

Si se resiste... a desarmar!!!  (nunca lo hice pero no faltará oportunidad )
http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/Li_Ion_reconstruct/


----------



## Nepper (Nov 30, 2014)

frapers dijo:


> ¿Probaste el cargador con alguna otra carga?, alguna lampara dicroica de 24V 50W o algo parecido . Posiblemente en vacío mantenga el voltaje pero con carga se caiga, me a pasado con cargadores de notebook y playstation 2 slim
> Saludos


 
Me marca la PC que esta con corriente alterna, y la batería se sigue descargando... voy a probar lo que dice frapers... porque no creo que la PC se le haya dañado la placa de gestion de energía....

Algo que estoy seguro es que no calienta, es lo primero que me fijé....

Saludos!





Ardogan dijo:


> En fin, puede ser que haya estado en trickle charge y ahora funcione todo bien, puede ser que se dañó alguna celda por descarga profunda, si reinicia puede que no sea la batería sino que hay alguno componente de la notebook que pide una corriente en exceso y salte algun fusible reseteable u otra protección, puede ser que está calentando y salta la protección por temperatura de la batería...
> 
> Si se resiste... a desarmar!!!  (nunca lo hice pero no faltará oportunidad )


Tengo miedo que sea la descarga profunda... muchos de mis compañeros no muy preocupados por la vida serie de la PC siempre la dejan prendida hasta la muerte... 



mmmm.... en 10 minutos cayó un 10% la carga de la batería....
Lo cronometré, 1 minuto con 30 segundos cae un punto porcentual de la batería.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 30, 2014)

La cosa es que voy a mandar a pedir de urgencia la batería... si el problema es la batería, entonces lo posteo... si no es... bueno, buscaré justificar el gasto


----------



## Nepper (Dic 1, 2014)

Por suerte unos colegas en otra fábrica tienen exactamente la misma PG, y nos pusimos a hacer pruebas y resulta que era el cargador que no arroja corriente.
Nunca medí el cargador, lo deduzco porque con el cargador de ellos anda perfecto. Luego lo desarmaré, pero el asunto es que el problema a estos sintomas, como el que inició el post, es
*EL CARGADOR NO ENTREGA CORRIENTE*

Saludos!


----------

